# Sunday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

The wind came up an hour before my trip today. My crew already had one wind cancel for crappie season so it was important to get them out today. So winds kicking N-NW to gusts of 26 and a steady 18 down the river. We tucked in behind the WW Bridge and began catching dozens of cats and stripers. Later we ran south to some better spots once the wind laid down. 


































Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet..............


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Damn them some perfect eating sized cats.. Great job


----------

